# Jet Tablesaw extension with Jessem RouterLift System



## A-Pat-Co (Apr 6, 2007)

For space considerations, I thought I would install a router lift and supporting fence system in my Delta Extension 27" x 52" table. Today I learned that the Jet Cabinet saw with Extension Table uses a Jessem Lift system. I liked the idea that the insert also carries the fence and there would be NO slots to cut or brackets that might get in the way of my Bessmeyer Fence and rails. I would appreciate comments, Pros and Cons regardin installing this system into my Delta Unisaw Extension Table. Is 27" width to narrow for a Router Table?
Pat in Lexington, SC


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pat, I do not care for routers mounted under saw tables. As sure as you are set up to make a cut with one you need to use the other and there goes your set up. I do favor making use of the space under the saw with storage. I think you will find your saw table is a bit too low for comfort while routing. Unless you are really short of space and have to use this method I feel you are way ahead of the game with a table like the Router Workshop table that is tuned to your height. If you are handicapped or have limited mobility of your arms a router lift is a great thing. If you have normal range of motion with your arms you are better off spending the money on bits. When a router is plate mounted it is very simple to pop it out of the table to make any adjustments or bit changes. You can change a bit in less than half the time it would take using a lift. Remember the lifts use a fine thread and this means cranking till your arms are ready to fall off or dedicating a cordless drill for this purpose. There are many companies that build high quality lifts; I have one on my to buy list, right after the electric dog polisher.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I think that if you look into what Jet is doing, you will have a better understanding of the whole picture. They use a long, 50" fence system, and the router is mounted into the MDF extension, to the right of the actual saw table, not through the cast iron saw extension. And 7 inches is too narrow for a router table. I go along with Mike, you'll be much better off having a separate router table like the one Oak-Park sells.
I have the Delta Unisaw, with the unifence system. I built a roll around cabinet and mounted the the Oak Park unit on top and it sits in fdront of the input side of the TS.
That helps when I need to rip something long. Or when I cut up a 4X8 sheet of stock. 
Hope this helps. Woodnut65


----------



## A-Pat-Co (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Mike & Wood65.
I am a smaller fellow at 5'5 &1/2 " I do have the 52" extension table. Since I am a little smaller and getting a little weaker with age, I bought a SawTrax Panel Saw for sheet goods so I want have to loft and handle them up and accross the table saw, so I feel I will have plenty of work space on both sides of the blade. I don't know if the JessEm has a quick release to rasie the bit, but I will check it out. BTW, I not sold on JessEm, it is just that is what Jet is mounting in their long table saw extensions and has the built on fence. I do want a real Good router system that has all the "bells & whistles" that I might need to use, that is easy to see the read outs, and you don't have to strain to lock down fences etc. The 3hp plundge router I own is heavy to pull up as a drop in. It is mounted in a table now and I take your word that it is easier to change bits as a drop in rather than trhough the lift because I have never used a lift. Woodnut maybe I mistyped, the width of my Delta Extension table is 27inches. Do you think that still might be to narrow for most work?
Thanks again for your candor and willingness to share.
Pat


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pat, the Router Workshop table top measures 16 x 30" and the truth is a 16" square is big enough for most routing applications. Reasons to own a larger table would be support for long runs of moulding or trim, making large raised panel doors and items I have a feeling are not in your future plans. Bells and whistles should be where you need them. If you click on the link at the top of our home page for Oak Park you can look at the system accesories and view videos of them in action. If you want easy set up's and a simple to use system that will build most anything the Oak Park table is well worth consideration.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

A-Pat-Co said:


> ... the width of my Delta Extension table is 27inches. Do you think that still might be to narrow for most work?
> Thanks again for your candor and willingness to share.
> Pat


27" does NOT sound too narrow to me... sounds about right... I don't think you'll have anything to worry about...

Sounds COOL...


----------



## A-Pat-Co (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Mike, I watched the video and I now remember that I once saw someone, maybe Bob doing demonstrations at an Atlanta or Charlotte Woodworking Show a number of years ago. I really enojoyed having the size top of the Woodsmith Router Table I built especially for long shelves, and larger panels I didn't want to undo the router form the table to Free Hand with. I know the router will be one of my most used tools and I want to walk up to it and knw that everything is in place and is stored below or in neaby cabinet. I don't the table height from the floor while resting on a moblie base is about 37 inches and that seem to feel ok. Watching the Router table video also reminded me of a couple of jigs, I purschased at the Bob's demo, now I have to go and dig them out and remember what they are for. One is for box joints, I'm pretty sure and I not sure what the other was for, so thanks also for the Memory Lane trip tonight.
Pat


----------



## A-Pat-Co (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Joe, that's encouraging.
Pat


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pat, you can view several very nice table plans from ShopNotes and Woodsmith by visiting www.plansnow.com If you like the new NYW style table you should view www.rt1000.com. There are many choices and the truth is most of them will perform well. Good luck!


----------



## David L Jones (Apr 16, 2010)

This is my first post. I was planning to put a router wing on my saw. This may have saved me some money.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

David L Jones said:


> This is my first post. I was planning to put a router wing on my saw. This may have saved me some money.


I think you'll find lots of good and money-saving ideas here.. I know I have... [also lots of things to want to buy!  ].

A heads up.. I don't know whether or not you'll get any response from the earlier posters. If you check, the original post was about 3 years ago.

That doesn't make the information any less valuable tho!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello David! I will welcome You, What You need to do is to go to Your sign page, and fill out Your profile. We need Your name and location, if You want to communicate. No one will know who You are, if You don't!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello *David*. Welcome to the RouterForums. Pleased to have you as a member of our community.


----------

